# Steps to lacquering my kitchen cabinet doors?



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Looking to add that super high gloss look. Already have two month old cabinets installed (just bought a new home) and was unhappy with the satin finish...What steps need to be taken?

Thanks


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Are the cabinets painted or stained?
If they are stained, are they coated with a satin polyurethane?


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Stained and with a satin finish which I would assume to be poly...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Then you could sand lightly with 220 grit and apply a few coats of glossier poly

You may want to test for oil/water based poly if you don't know what's on there now
A little denatured alcohol or Oops! or Goof Off! will usually give a hint if you don't know that is

If those things allow the finish to rub off, it's most likely water-based


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

If you really want lacquer in my opinion it must be sprayed to achieve good results. I'm not finishing pro but have used both a brushable, Deft, lacquer and also spray in the cans. I have no direct experience with pro spray gear (called HVLP).

To do an entire kitchen with spray cans would be expensive but probably cheaper than buying an HVLP spray rig, depending on how much you needed to do. Maybe buy a good HVLP spray kit, maintain it well, then sell it on ebay.

The guys on woodnet can make some recommendations, search their archives or post a question there, in the woodworking forum. 

From what I recall Apollo is a popular HVLP gun. See
http://www.hvlp.com/resources/selectinghvlp.htm


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

If you brush on....go to paint store and get a lambs wool applicator. It will make sure that you don't have any streaks or bubbles when you apply.


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Sounds good, thanks for all the advice...So 220 grit and a tack cloth is all I need for prep? I considered renting a wanger style sprayer and spraying the drawer and cabinet doors outside...Then brush on the cabinet frames...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Bacardi 151 said:


> ...So 220 grit and a tack cloth is all I need for prep?


Yup
That should do it


----------

